# PUBLIC ANNOUNCEMENT - TFM



## DizZa (20/8/18)

The Flavour Mill On The Move!!

It is with great pride and excitement that we would like to inform all our loyal supporters of what we have been up to these last few weeks.

The Flavour Mill has relocated to Vape Warehouse in Ballito in which our daily operations will take place. Your favorite DIY store will now boast an “On site” ISO7 rated facility. 
The Flavour Mill will remain an owner operated store with Carla from Vape Warehouse taking the wheel. 

A little more about Vape Warehouse: Vape Warehouse is an E-Liquid manufacturing facility, as well as the producers of Prime Nicotine and Scrawny Gecko Nicotine. They are very well known in the industry and with TFM alongside them we can only foresee great endeavors!

Kindly note shipping is on hold as we are unpacking at the new warehouse. We might be open for business again tomorrow the 21st of August 2018 and if not by the latest Thursday the 23rd of August all should be back to normal.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## Captain Chaos (20/8/18)

Why has the Sedgefield branch closed?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DizZa (2/9/18)

Captain Chaos said:


> Why has the Sedgefield branch closed?



Hi @Captain Chaos in all honesty it did not quite do what we thought it would and was not worth it to keep it open..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (16/10/18)

Was wondering who is our contact on the forum for The Flavour Mill now? For stock requests, etcetera. @DizZa @Erica_TFM

Reactions: Like 2


----------

